# Verizon galaxy nexus global phone



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can anyone answer if the Verizon version galaxy nexus will be a global phone?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

It will not be. Sorry.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Can it be through unlocked bootloader? Or does it not have the necessary chipset or antenna?


----------



## joackie27 (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it doesn't have the GSM radio. So unless you can put that radio in there, then you're out of luck.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

rester555 said:


> Can it be through unlocked bootloader? Or does it not have the necessary chipset or antenna?


No. It needs a separate radio (GSM) and sim card (not tot be confused with LTE sim)


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, it needs a SIM, best bet is to get the unlocked GSM Pentaband.


----------



## Foxracr17 (Aug 10, 2011)

Will the unlocked pentaband version work on Verizon lte?


----------



## ITGuy11 (Jun 10, 2011)

No it will not.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I saw the ifixit teardown of the pentaband version of the phone. The RFMD RF6260 Quad-band Multimode Power Amplifier Module shows that it has outputs for the LTE radio.. I would imagine there is more that is needed for the LTE Verizon radio?

EDIT: I will wait for ifixit to teardown the Verizon version to see the differences. BTW... Here is the teardown link I am referring to... http://www.ifixit.co...Teardown/7182/2

EDIT AGAIN: It also has the necessary baseband chip for LTE and HSPA+ http://www.intel.com...pa.htm#xgold626

AND YET ANOTHER EDIT: You guys are correct... I noticed that the GOLD626 from INTEL, which is only present in the pentaband version, does not include the GOLD706, which is the 4g version baseband. DAMN!!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Even if the pentaband version supported LTE, it wouldn't support CDMA/EVDO


----------

